# AA77 Did NOT Crash At The Pentagon On 9/11



## Terral (May 9, 2010)

Greetings to All:

While my previous *Pentagon Topic* (here) presents What Really Happened at the Pentagon On 9/11, this Topic proves beyond all doubt that *AA77 Did NOT Crash At The Pentagon On 9/11*. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JTJehfQkuyE"]AA77 Did NOT Crash At The Pentagon On 9/11[/ame]

Click through the photographic evidence from this website (here = upper right = click "*Next*") and try to find just one picture of AA77 crashed ANYWHERE. 







This is one of the best pictures of the West Wedge E-Ring Wall 'before' the roof collapsed at *10:15 AM* (Pentagon Timeline). The second-story hole measures exactly 18-feet 3-inches and the windows above and to the left of the little hole are NOT even broken.  






The second-story concrete slab remains very much intact and a man can stand on top of the undamaged green SUV and reach up to that elevation! There is simply no room for a real 40+ feet tall 100-ton Jetliner to crash here!







The Official Cover Story LIE says that AA77 crashed into the Pentagon at a 45-degree angle from the southwest at 530 miles per hour, but this picture clearly shows standing light poles and construction trailers standing directly in that flight path!






This little 8-foot by 10-foot hole in the C-ring Wall is only 220 feet (diagram) from the outer E-ring Wall. However, the 100-ton Jetliner has 'two' 6-ton Rolls-Royce Engines (pic) that should have exited this C-ring Wall in just .39 seconds! The Official Cover Story LIARS around here want you to believe that a real 100-ton Jetliner ...






... vanished into thin air in the .39 seconds it took to travel from the outer E-Ring Wall ...






... to the inner C-Ring Wall (on left) that leads to A/E Drive where this fireman is standing. However, Jamie McIntyre (CNN Pentagon Correspondent) says that never happened and he was there on 9/11:


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dm_cnFoMHjA"]Live CNN Report of Jamie McIntyre at the Pentagon[/ame]

All that the Official Cover Story Stooges around here have to do is produce a picture of AA77 crashed at the Pentagon, but nobody on earth has that kind of evidence. *The Govt Documentation Proves 9/11 Was An Inside Job* (my Topic) as the FAA Timeline clearly says that the aircraft crashed into the Pentagon at 9:32 AM and NOT according to the 9:38 AM Cover Story LIE. 

Some of my other 9/11 and Pentagon Topics:

This Is What Happened On 9/11
Govt Documentation Proves 9/11 Inside Job
Flight 93/Shanksville
Flight 77/Pentagon
WTC-7 Controlled Demolition
9:32 AM First Explosion Can Break The Pentagon Case  Wide Open
9:31
Pentagon Timeline
DoD Manipulated Fire And Firemen
Flight 77 Never Crashed Near The Pentagon
April Gallop Was Injured During 9:31:39 AM Missile  Strike
9:31 AM Missile Strike: Answers To Bill Veale's  Questions
"9/11 Press For Truth" Continues: The Video 
Secret Bush-Clinton-FED Pakistani Accounts Linked To  9/11 Attacks
Dick Cheney, Karl Rove And Donald Rumsfeld Have Been  Murdering Americans
Rebuttal To CIT Claims About What "Did Not" Hit The  Pentagon
Poll: Who Supports The Official 9/11 Cover Stories

GL,

Terral


----------



## RetiredGySgt (May 9, 2010)

Where is it? Where are the people from the flight? RETARD.


----------



## Terral (May 9, 2010)

Hi Retired:



RetiredGySgt said:


> Where is it? Where are the people from the flight? RETARD.



Nice rebuttal! Whats the matter? Retired has no pictures of AA77 crashed ANYWHERE, but he wants to believe Bush, Rove, Cheney and Rumsfeld anyway. 






Let me guess! A band of Bearded Jihadist Radicals made your 100-ton Jetliner vanish into thin air!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s2THs3oNooM"]These Official Cover Story Stooges Crack Me Up!!![/ame]






GL,

Terral


----------



## rightwinger (May 9, 2010)

If it did not crash into the Pentagon....how did they recover the bodies from passengers on Flight 77 in the Pentagon ruins??


----------



## Terral (May 9, 2010)

Hi Winger:



rightwinger said:


> If it did not crash into the Pentagon....how did they recover the bodies from passengers on Flight 77 in the Pentagon ruins??








What bodies? This Topic is about AA77 NOT crashing at the Pentagon on 9/11 or any other day. This is a definite *INSIDE JOB* (What Really Happened On 9/11) where Bush, Rove, Cheney, Rumsfeld and everyone else is LYING. Before you can place any bodies at the Pentagon, then show us how your 100-ton Jetliner crashed there ...

GL, because you need it,

Terral


----------



## RetiredGySgt (May 9, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> If it did not crash into the Pentagon....how did they recover the bodies from passengers on Flight 77 in the Pentagon ruins??



He doesn't do facts.


----------



## rightwinger (May 9, 2010)

> What bodies? This Topic is about AA77 NOT crashing at the Pentagon on 9/11 or any other day. This is a definite INSIDE JOB (What Really Happened On 9/11) where Bush, Rove, Cheney, Rumsfeld and everyone else is LYING. Before you can place any bodies at the Pentagon, then show us how your 100-ton Jetliner crashed there ...
> 
> GL, because you need it,
> 
> Terral



You are ducking Terral. You don't have Flight 77 bodies without Flight 77 crashing into the Pentagon......you don't have Flight 77 aircraft parts either


----------



## Fizz (May 9, 2010)

all this shit has been debunked already.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (May 9, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> > What bodies? This Topic is about AA77 NOT crashing at the Pentagon on 9/11 or any other day. This is a definite INSIDE JOB (What Really Happened On 9/11) where Bush, Rove, Cheney, Rumsfeld and everyone else is LYING. Before you can place any bodies at the Pentagon, then show us how your 100-ton Jetliner crashed there ...
> >
> > GL, because you need it,
> >
> ...



Terrel has previously claimed that the Pennsylvania flight landed else where and that the Pentagon flight was canceled.


----------



## Sunshine (May 9, 2010)

If something other than the plane, say a missle, struck the Pentagon, from where and how was it launched?????   And by whom?


----------



## DiveCon (May 9, 2010)

Sunshine said:


> If something other than the plane, say a missle, struck the Pentagon, from where and how was it launched?????   And by whom?


and where is the missile debris
and why is there 757 debris all over the damn place


----------



## slackjawed (May 9, 2010)

Terral State Hospital


coincidence? I think not......


----------



## Tom Clancy (May 9, 2010)

Terral said:


> Before you can place any bodies at the Pentagon, then show us how your 100-ton Jetliner crashed there ...
> 
> GL, because you need it,
> 
> Terral



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YTNRkb7AaQk]YouTube - 9/11 Debunked: Pentagon Flight 77 Photo Evidence[/ame]


Second: I have the link of pictures of Bodies.. If you want it, i'll post it.


----------



## DiveCon (May 9, 2010)

Tom Clancy said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> > Before you can place any bodies at the Pentagon, then show us how your 100-ton Jetliner crashed there ...
> ...


facts dont matter to the delusional dipshit troofers


----------



## rightwinger (May 9, 2010)

> Second: I have the link of pictures of Bodies.. If you want it, i'll post it.



Please  respect the dead and don't post pictures


----------



## Sunshine (May 9, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> > Second: I have the link of pictures of Bodies.. If you want it, i'll post it.
> 
> 
> 
> Please  respect the dead and don't post pictures



But I would like the link.


----------



## Paulie (May 9, 2010)

Terral how do you continue to show your face around here with more theories after your massive swine flu prediction fail ?


----------



## RetiredGySgt (May 9, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> > Second: I have the link of pictures of Bodies.. If you want it, i'll post it.
> 
> 
> 
> Please  respect the dead and don't post pictures



If it is a link to rebut the delusional it is fine, one does not have to click on the link.

Remember Terrel has made the claim that the DC flight was canceled so there was no plane crew or passengers. He never explained how the Government kidnapped those people, murdered them and placed their bodies and body parts in the wreckage of the pentagon. He never explained how all the plane debris got there either. Nor the eye witnesses that saw the plane.


----------



## candycorn (May 9, 2010)

RetiredGySgt said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > > Second: I have the link of pictures of Bodies.. If you want it, i'll post it.
> ...



For that matter...why the DMORT at Dover would cop to the cause of death being a plane crash and not two ounces of lead behind the ears.


----------



## Zona (May 9, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> If it did not crash into the Pentagon....how did they recover the bodies from passengers on Flight 77 in the Pentagon ruins??



Its a conspiricy maaaaaaan..

oh and I read somewhere those planes didn't hit the towers either.   Maaaaaaaaan.


----------



## Sunshine (May 9, 2010)

184 of the 189 passengers were identified:

American Airlines Flight 77 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Toro (May 9, 2010)

Paulie said:


> Terral how do you continue to show your face around here with more theories after your massive swine flu prediction fail ?



The one where he gave a date when martial law was to be imposed was probably his best one.


----------



## DiveCon (May 9, 2010)

Toro said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > Terral how do you continue to show your face around here with more theories after your massive swine flu prediction fail ?
> ...


he has had a pattern of making false predictions
there was the martial law one, then the fema death camps, then the N1H1 "bioweapon"


----------



## Tom Clancy (May 9, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> > Second: I have the link of pictures of Bodies.. If you want it, i'll post it.
> 
> 
> 
> Please  respect the dead and don't post pictures



Yup.

That's exactly why I didn't post them..  But if someone actually wants to see it then I'll send it to them through PM.


----------



## stannrodd (May 9, 2010)

rightwinger said:
			
		

> ......you don't have Flight 77 aircraft parts either



Well this piece, which was photographed by a member of Congresswoman Berkleys entourage when she visited the Pentagon on September 13th 2001, cannot be identified as part of a 757 .. at least Boeing would not co-operate in doing so, and to date no one I know of has done an ID on it.







The image was posted on her website .. *Click Here*

It's still there BTW, so please feel free to download it if you want Terral .. and then do something with it.

Is it a red herring , a 757 part .. or something else.

Now if the Official account is true  .. then this piece *must* be part of a 757.

I have introduced this photo in a few forums, .. in particular threads relating to the Pentagon issue, and very rarely does it invoke a response.

The usual response is .. that if it is 757 debris, then it must have been be planted there by someone .. or if it is not 757 why can't we get a positive identification to see what sort of craft it came from.

But if it is a red herring .. why is that so .. ??   

To draw attention away from what ??

Stann


----------



## stannrodd (May 10, 2010)

In this image from Berkleys' Website ..






I cropped this part of the above hi res pic .. to see what she was wearing around her neck.






Hmmm .. looks like a 77 on the necklace and something which doesn't look quite like an American Airlines logo on her jacket lapel .. 

Almost a non tragic look too .. almost a resigned to the fact look .. which fact ? And is he chatting her up ?? 

Stann


----------



## eots (May 10, 2010)

Tom Clancy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > > Second: I have the link of pictures of Bodies.. If you want it, i'll post it.
> ...



those are pentagon employees not passengers


----------



## eots (May 10, 2010)

Sunshine said:


> 184 of the 189 passengers were identified:
> 
> American Airlines Flight 77 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



*DNA Evidence - Current Issues Surrounding Use Of Dna Evidence*

The FBI crime laboratory dominated research in forensic sciences for much of the 1980s and 1990s. However, allegations surfaced in 1995 that suggested scientists at the crime lab had tainted evidence related to the 1993 bombing of the World Trade Center in New York City. A former chemist in the lab, Frederic White-hurst, testified before the House Committee on the Judiciary that the FBI had knowingly drafted misleading scientific reports and pressured FBI scientists to commit perjury by backing up the false reports. These allegations injured the FBI's reputation and led to speculation in the late 1990s that prosecutors could not rely on the FBI's analysis of DNA evidence.

DNA Evidence - Current Issues Surrounding Use Of Dna Evidence


----------



## DiveCon (May 10, 2010)

eots said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > 184 of the 189 passengers were identified:
> ...


figures a dipshit like you wouldnt understand the difference


----------



## stannrodd (May 10, 2010)

eots said:


> Tom Clancy said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



We know that already .. but how about this wreckage .. like I said ...  it rarely produces a response ..

I have always wondered why ..

@ eots what's your call on that picture from 13 September 2001 .. from that entourage visit.

I'd really like to hear your view .. is it a 757 part .. is it not a 757 part .. is it something else.

The actual fact .. and one we can ascertain for a real fact..  is that it was presented on Congresswoman Berkley's govt website up till now as being a photo that was taken that day .. 13 September 2001.

A real fact !!

Stann


----------



## Fizz (May 10, 2010)

are you people forgetting that a 757 is not a stealth aircraft and there is no time when it was not on radar? the controllers didnt know which radar return was flight 77 at the time but we now know exactly where it was the entire time.

people saw the plane crash into the pentagon. the plane parts are there. the dna from the passengers and crew were there. if you got any evidence that flight 77 is someplace else i would love to see it.


----------



## stannrodd (May 10, 2010)

Fizz said:


> are you people forgetting that a 757 is not a stealth aircraft and there is no time when it was not on radar? the controllers didnt know which radar return was flight 77 at the time but we now know exactly where it was the entire time.
> 
> people saw the plane crash into the pentagon. the plane parts are there. the dna from the passengers and crew were there. if you got any evidence that flight 77 is someplace else i would love to see it.



I just offered some publicly available photographic display of 9/11 debris at the Pentagon two days after the "event"

I have no intention to push wheelbarrows of manure around here. 

Nor do I want to get into whether X or Y hit the Pentagon.

The picture is from that Congresswoman's website and presumably she knows all about it .. I didn't make this up like horse shit Christophera ..

Fill your boots .. I actually don't care too much about any conspiracy .. but if it ain't 757 debris I'd want to know why !!

Wouldn't you ?

Stann


----------



## Sunshine (May 10, 2010)

Fizz said:


> are you people forgetting that a 757 is not a stealth aircraft and there is no time when it was not on radar? the controllers didnt know which radar return was flight 77 at the time but we now know exactly where it was the entire time.
> 
> people saw the plane crash into the pentagon. the plane parts are there. the dna from the passengers and crew were there. if you got any evidence that flight 77 is someplace else i would love to see it.



I am far more curious about the location of a ground level missile launcher in Washington DC!


----------



## Terral (May 10, 2010)

Hi Retired:



RetiredGySgt said:


> He doesn't do facts.



There are plenty of facts in the Opening Post of this Topic showing clearly that AA77 DID NOT crash into the Pentagon. Where are your facts showing where a real 100-ton Jetliner crashed into the Pentagon?

This is yet another one-sided debate showing that the Govt is LYING and many of you are buying into Official Cover Story LIES ...

Same old story,

Terral


----------



## Terral (May 10, 2010)

Hi Winger:



rightwinger said:


> You are ducking Terral.



Bullony! Show us your photographs of AA77 crashed into the Pentagon!






This is a photograph of the E-Ring Wall where '*you*' confused say a real 100-ton Jetliner did one of these numbers ...






... AND going *530 miles per hour* cuckoo. Those of you making that 'claim' are out of your cotton-picking minds booze:)!!!!



rightwinger said:


> You don't have Flight 77 bodies without Flight 77 crashing into the Pentagon......



What bodies??? AA77 DID NOT crash into the Pentagon (you moron)!!! Bush, Rove, Cheney and Rumsfeld '*claim*' eusa_liar that a real 100-ton Jetliner crashed into the Pentagon 'and' you swallow that LIE hook, line and sinker like an idiot!



rightwinger said:


> ... you don't have Flight 77 aircraft parts either



No kidding! That is the conclusion of Colonel George Nelson:

911Physics.com Story



> *American Airlines  Flight 77*
> 
> This was reported to be a Boeing 757,  registration number N644AA, carrying 64 people, including the flight  crew and five hijackers. This aircraft, with a 125-foot wingspan, was  reported to have crashed into the Pentagon, leaving an entry hole no  more than 65 feet wide.
> Following cool-down of the resulting fire, this crash site  would have been very easy to collect enough *time-change equipment* within  15 minutes to positively identify the aircraft registry. There was  apparently some aerospace type of equipment found at the site but *no  attempt *was made to produce serial numbers or to identify the specific  parts found. *Some of the equipment removed from the building was  actually hidden from public view.*
> ...


These 100-ton Jetliners carry hundreds of time-change parts with serial numbers contained in log books that help investigators identify ANY crashed Jetliner in 15 minutes after cool down. The Govt has produced NO time-change parts, because the Govt is in possession of NO 9/11 Jetliners. Period! We are looking at a definite INSIDE-JOB Attack by our own Govt and the Cover-Up Operation continues to this day ...

GL,

Terral


----------



## Terral (May 10, 2010)

Hi Fizzle:



Fizz said:


> all this shit has been debunked already.



Really? That is news to me. Perhaps that is why Mr. Fizzle posted his pictures of AA77 crashed into the Pentagon on 9/11 ...






Again, this is where Mr. Fizz (DoD OP=  = How To Spot) says a real 100-ton Jetliner crashed going 530 miles per hour! Someone explain to this moron that a real Boeing 757-200 Jetliner is more than 40 feet tall and the windows above the little hole are NOT broken. Look at the 7-feet tall cable spools standing over the heads of all the firemen! The pristine Pentagon lawn shows no signs of wind damage from any 100-ton Jetliner crashing here at 530 miles per hour!






The two windows to the left of the little second-story hole are NOT broken either. This is where Mr. Fizzle here is supposed to start explaining 'his' 9/11 Pentagon Theory, but he has none ...






Note the undamaged green SUV standing directly in the flight path, which means Mr. Fizzle's 100-ton Jetliner must have passed 'over' the top! Right? This is ridiculous!






The wall behind the cable spools is on fire, but standing very much intact! There is no way any 100-ton Jetliner crashed here. Period!

GL,

Terral


----------



## candycorn (May 10, 2010)

If AA77 didn't hit the Pentagon, why did they hijack it?


----------



## Terral (May 10, 2010)

Hi Sunshine:

Nice cans BTW! ;0)




*<<*   I would buy that for a dollar! :0)



Sunshine said:


> If something other than the plane, say a missle, struck the Pentagon, from where and how was it launched?????   And by whom?



Sunshine is not paying much attention. I explain where the Hypersonic Raytheon Missile was launched from the* retrofitted A-3 Skywarrior* in my *What Really Happened At The Pentagon Topic* here. 

Go back to the Opening Post and review the links at the bottom of the post and bump any Topic with your questions.

GL,

Terral


----------



## Terral (May 10, 2010)

Hi Paulie:



Paulie said:


> Terral how do you continue to show your face around
> here with more theories after your massive swine flu prediction fail ?



Just show us '*your*' pictures of AA77 crashed ANYWHERE and stop trying to change the subject over your complete lack of evidence ...

GL,

Terral


----------



## Terral (May 10, 2010)

Hi Stan:



stannrodd said:


> Well this piece, which was photographed by a member of Congresswoman Berkleys entourage when she visited the Pentagon on September 13th 2001, cannot be identified as part of a 757 .. at least Boeing would not co-operate in doing so, and to date no one I know of has done an ID on it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is a fuselage piece from the retrofitted A-3 Skywarrior that blew up against the E-Ring Wall at 9:36:27 AM. See my explanation for What Really Happened At The Pentagon here. BTW ...






... A real Boeing 757-200 Jetliner has a 60-Ton Titanium Frame, Two 6-Ton Rolls-Royce Engines, indestructible landing gear, more than 200 seats, massive wing sections, a massive 44+ foot Tail Section and all you have is a little bit of debris; because the retrofitted A-3 Skywarrior was a DoD Flying BOMB that was deliberately detonated to destroy as much evidence as possible. 

You guys need to remember that 'this' Topic is about what did NOT hit the Pentagon. AA77 and AA11 were canceled on 9/11. See #1 on my *Pentagon Timeline* here.

GL,

Terral


----------



## RetiredGySgt (May 10, 2010)

Terral said:


> Hi Retired:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wrong. you have no facts. Almost all the aircraft was recovered at the pentagon, including pieces large enough to have survived the impact at speed with a reinforced brick cement wall. All the bodies were recovered AT the pentagon. Both black boxes were recovered AT the pentagon. Radar clearly shows the flight of the aircraft INTO the Pentagon. Eye Witnesses saw the aircraft.

You have nothing.

Further if it were a missile you have never explained what kind of missile makes the hole evident in the walls of the pentagon, the lack of sharpnel or other tell tale signs of a missile, the explosive hole at impact would not have created the penetration into the inner walls in the manner as was the case and is public knowledge.

You have NOTHING, you have made up shit by troofers, you can not answer a single question with any facts.


----------



## Tom Clancy (May 10, 2010)

So... where's the plane?

The people in it?

In some sort of Undercover island drinking Martinis and Pina Coladas?


----------



## Fizz (May 10, 2010)

not one person saw retro-fitted A-3 or a missile hit the pentagon.

witnesses did see a boeing aircraft hit the pentagon.

case closed.


----------



## Sunshine (May 10, 2010)

Terral said:


> Hi Sunshine:
> 
> Nice cans BTW! ;0)
> 
> ...




I'm really sorry Terral, I sent my tinfoil hat out to be cleaned and it just hasn't been the same since!


----------



## Sunshine (May 10, 2010)

Tom Clancy said:


> So... where's the plane?
> 
> The people in it?
> 
> In some sort of Undercover island drinking Martinis and Pina Coladas?




How does one get so lucky!


----------



## Terral (May 10, 2010)

Hi Tom:



Tom Clancy said:


> So... where's the plane?
> 
> The people in it?
> 
> In some sort of Undercover island drinking Martinis and Pina Coladas?



Thank you for making my point! Nobody here can produce a single picture of AA77 crashed ANYWHERE, but many of you simply want to believe Loyal Bushie/Obama Fairy Tales ...

Your inability to get this Pentagon Case right is reason #8 that *the USA will certainly be destroyed*.

GL,

Terral


----------



## RetiredGySgt (May 10, 2010)

Terral said:


> Hi Tom:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are either mentally ill or just plain stupid. The plane AND the people were all accounted for IN the wreckage of the pentagon Building. Every person on the plane was accounted for IN the wreckage of the BUILDING. Almost all the plane was accounted for IN THE WRECKAGE of the Building.

You got nothing.


----------



## Fizz (May 10, 2010)

RetiredGySgt said:


> You are either mentally ill or just plain stupid.



its the second one....


----------



## DiveCon (May 10, 2010)

Fizz said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > You are either mentally ill or just plain stupid.
> ...


couldnt it be both?


----------



## Tom Clancy (May 10, 2010)

Hi Terral:



Terral said:


> Thank you for making my point! Nobody here can produce a single picture of AA77 crashed ANYWHERE, but many of you simply want to believe Loyal Bushie/Obama Fairy Tales ...
> 
> Your inability to get this Pentagon Case right is reason #8 that *the USA will certainly be destroyed*.
> 
> ...




Pictures have been posted countless of times in previous threads concerning Flight AA77. 

9/11 Conspiracy Theories - Debunking the Myths - Pentagon - Popularmechanics.com

Proof. 

GL,

Tom Clancy.


--

I feel like i Pulled a Terral quite welll...


----------



## Toro (May 10, 2010)

Tom Clancy said:


> Hi Terral:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good link Tom.

Everyone smart knows that Popular Mechanics is the definitive truth on 9/11.


----------



## stannrodd (May 10, 2010)

Terral said:
			
		

> This is a fuselage piece from the retrofitted A-3 Skywarrior that blew up against the E-Ring Wall at 9:36:27 AM.









Hi Terral,
I looked at your link but couldn't find any (independent) verification regarding your claim above. Did I miss it somehow ?

I have researched the A3 speculation but couldn't find where this piece might have fitted on a whole host of A3 Skywarrior variations and models.

If you could point me to your proof of this claim that it is A3 Skywarrior debris I'm sure we can listen a bit more seriously about that particular line of evidence.

Stann


----------



## Tom Clancy (May 10, 2010)

Toro said:


> Tom Clancy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Terral:
> ...



Your not being Sarcastic are you?


----------



## Fizz (May 10, 2010)

Terral said:


> Thank you for making my point! Nobody here can produce a single picture of AA77 crashed ANYWHERE, but many of you simply want to believe Loyal Bushie/Obama Fairy Tales ...



where's your picture of a crashed A-3? 

and the missile? 

find any witnesses that saw an A-3 yet?

find any that saw a missile yet?

fucking moron.


----------



## DiveCon (May 10, 2010)

stannrodd said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the delusional Terral thinks an A-3 can be made to look like a Boeing 757


----------



## stannrodd (May 10, 2010)

He made a claim about the debris being from an A3 Skywarrior .. I'd like to see how he came to that conclusion.

If he can show that to be true then I might start to take some of what he says more seriously.

This is not a concrete core v Steel core .. it is Boeing 757 v A3 Skywarrior. 

Same rules apply .. provide proof of your claim.

Stann


----------



## Terral (May 11, 2010)

Hi Fizz:

Mr. Fizz cool needs to post 'evidence' to support his Official Cover Story LIES rather than just talking eusa_liar and proving NOTHING ...



Fizz said:


> are you people forgetting that a 757 is not a stealth aircraft and there is no time when it was not on radar? the controllers didnt know which radar return was flight 77 at the time but we now know exactly where it was the entire time.



The FBI-produced *Flight Data Recorder Evidence* given to the *NSTB* (Jim Ritter) places 'their' fake AA77 *OUTSIDE Pentagon Airspace* at the time FAA says the aircraft crashed into the Pentagon. The FAA Timeline includes the Eastern Region Air Traffic Control Report Time of "*0932*," saying,

My USMB Topic:

FAA Timeline:



> *Executive Summary Chronology of a Multiple Hijacking Crisis September 11, 2001*
> 
> *0932 ATC AEA reports aircraft crashes into the west side of Pentagon.*



The fact is that the Govt Documentation Proves 9/11 Was Definitely An Inside Job, because the fake AA77 from the FBI-produced FDR Evidence is still six minutes outside Pentagon Airspace when the FAA and the Air Traffic Controllers say the aircraft crashed into the Pentagon at 9:32 AM! This is where Mr. Fizz is supposed to explain this discrepancy in the Official Govt Documentation, but he cannot do that in a kabillion years!



Fizz said:


> ... people saw the plane crash into the pentagon.



No. Some people saw what they thought was AA77 crashing into the Pentagon, but others saw the small commuter plane that was actually a painted-up A-3 Skywarrior!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SU2SSTNIds4]Michael Kelly At The Pentagon On 9/11[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bzxhRGevzEg]Don Wright At The Pentagon On 9/11[/ame] 



Fizz said:


> the plane parts are there.



No. The painted-up A-3 Skywarrior parts were there (story). 



Fizz said:


> the dna from the passengers and crew were there.



No. Bush, Rove, Cheney and Rumsfeld had the DNA from all the 9/11 victims 'they murdered' sent to *a temporary morgue at Dover AFG in Delaware* (story). The doctors had no idea that Bush and Rumsfeld were collecting victim's bodies from crime scenes all over the USA, as the inside-job murderers running the White House and Pentagon made the evidence say whatever they wished ...



Fizz said:


> if you got any evidence that flight 77 is someplace else i would love to see it.



AA77 was canceled on 9/11 like AA11 (#1). Mr. Fizzle has NO PICTURES of AA77 crashed ANYWHERE. Period ...

GL,

Terral


----------



## RetiredGySgt (May 11, 2010)

Once again dumb ass.... How did all the dead people from flight 77 get IN the pentagon? How did all the debris from a 757 get IN the pentagon?

Have you ever seen an aircraft fly into a reinforced cement brick wall? It shreds itself to small pieces.

Once again for the truly slow and immensely stupid.... The bodies are there, the aircraft is there, the black boxes are there. How EXACTLY did the Government pull that off in under 2 hours?


----------



## Fizz (May 11, 2010)

Terral said:


> Hi Fizz:
> 
> Mr. Fizz cool needs to post 'evidence' to support his Official Cover Story LIES rather than just talking eusa_liar and proving NOTHING ...
> 
> ...



all this stupid crap has been debunked already. for instance ALL flights not arriving at their destination by the time the skies were cleared on 9/11 show up as cancelled. so are you going to make the argument that flight 77 actually made it to california on 9/11 or are you going to admit that you are a complete moron. take a look at las vegas on 9/11 in the same database and see how many cancelled flights there are. fucking jackass!!


----------



## DiveCon (May 11, 2010)

Fizz said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Fizz:
> ...


terral, like most troofers, is a moronic idiot


----------



## Sunshine (May 11, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> terral, like most troofers, is a moronic idiot



Some people just have too much time on their hands!


----------



## DiveCon (May 11, 2010)

Sunshine said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > terral, like most troofers, is a moronic idiot
> ...


too much time, not enough common sense


----------



## Terral (May 11, 2010)

Hi Fizzle:



Fizz said:


> all this stupid crap has been debunked already ....



Just show us your pictures of AA77 crashed ANYWHERE. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s2THs3oNooM]Oh, you do not have any ... What a Moron![/ame]

GL,

Terral


----------



## Terral (May 11, 2010)

Hi Sunny:



Sunshine said:


> Some people just have too much time on their hands!



You came to the *USMB "Conspiracy Theories" Forum* and found some "Conspiracy Theories." Stop acting surprised and show us 'your' theories backed by EVIDENCE. Do you really believe Bush's Official Cover Story Account of 9/11??







Great! Now all you have to do is gather the evidence online to prove it. I am willing to be the house that you confused cannot make the Official Govt 9/11 Case with an infinite amount of time ...

Sunny is here to play the Loyal Bushie DUPE and pretend that *'no conspiracy exists'* (my Sig) ...

GL,

Terral


----------



## DiveCon (May 11, 2010)

Terral said:


> Hi Fizzle:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you've been shown pictures of flight 77 all over the Pentagon crash site
you just refuse to admit the truth
what a fucking moron


----------



## Si modo (May 11, 2010)

Terral said:


> Hi Sunny:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Moron.


----------



## Terral (May 11, 2010)

Hi Stan:



stannrodd said:


> I looked at your link but couldn't find any (independent) verification regarding your claim above. Did I miss it somehow ?



I am sure you can find "Google" and begin your own search on the A-3 Skywarrior + Pentagon + 9/11. The *A-3 Skywarrior Jets* (Jon Carlson) for the *Global Guardian Wargames* (my What Happened On 9/11 Topic) were retrofitted with *remote-control/missile systems* at *Fort Collins-Loveland Municipal Airport* (story). 



stannrodd said:


> I have researched the A3 speculation but couldn't find where this piece might have fitted on a whole host of A3 Skywarrior variations and models.



Start by pulling your head out of your ... eek. A real Boeing 757-200 Jetliner has a 60-ton Titanium frame and 'two' (2) 6-ton Rolls Royce Engines. You are missing about 100 TONS of evidence saying that AA77 DID NOT crash into the Pentagon. We are making the case that *AA77 DID NOT crash into the Pentagon* on this Topic. Right? If you want to go into detail about "*What Really Happened At The Pentagon*," then bump *that Topic* (here).



stannrodd said:


> If you could point me to your proof of this claim that it is A3 Skywarrior debris I'm sure we can listen a bit more seriously about that particular line of evidence.



I have a much better idea. Stick your head back into the sand and remain in willful ignorance. I present *'the' 911Truth* for the unbiased third-party reader and everyone here is at liberty to believe Santa Claus and Rudolph crashed into the Pentagon on 9/11 if that blows air up your skirt ...

GL,

Terral


----------



## Terral (May 11, 2010)

Hi Diver:



DiveCon said:


> you've been shown pictures of flight 77 all over the Pentagon crash site ... you just refuse to admit the truth ... what a fucking moron



We agree that Diver is a moron! However, Diver did NOT post any pictures of AA77 crashed anywhere - as usual - because none exist ...

GL,

Terral


----------



## DiveCon (May 11, 2010)

Terral said:


> Hi Diver:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fiuck off dipshit
you are one of the biggest fucking morons on this forum


----------



## Sunshine (May 11, 2010)

Si modo said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Sunny:
> ...


----------



## stannrodd (May 11, 2010)

stannrodd said:
			
		

> If you could point me to your proof of this claim that it is A3 Skywarrior debris I'm sure we can listen a bit more seriously about that particular line of evidence.





			
				Terral said:
			
		

> I have a much better idea. Stick your head back into the sand and remain in willful ignorance. I present *'the' 911Truth* for the unbiased third-party reader and everyone here is at liberty to believe Santa Claus and Rudolph crashed into the Pentagon on 9/11 if that blows air up your skirt ...
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral



So what you said about the A3 Skywarrior and the photo of that debris cannot be validated with facts you have found. Funny that .. it's exactly what I found too.

You and I go back many years and up till now you've always been quite polite when we have exchanged views. I'd like to keep it that way. 

You see I'm not a Troofer .. the sort that members here dislike intensely. But I do like to find actual truths about stuff like this.

You made a claim and cannot back up that claim. What am I supposed to think?

The only logical explanation is that you pulled that claim out of thin air, based on assumptions made during other aspects of what you are doing. 

Here is a photograph of a piece of debris which the 911 truthers, even the Pilots forum will not touch. 

This is a big concern for me because it seems to me that there is a fear of identifying it and drawing a conclusion.

If it is identified as being A3 Skywarrior debris, wouldn't that galvanize your claim and expose the Lie? If it is 757 debris however, you are up against the wall in deciding whether it was planted by "agents" ..  or whether a 757 might have hit the Pentagon after all.

To be an honest researcher in this 911 event you must come to a conclusion as to the validity of that photo in terms of the Official Story or any other story.

Telling me to put my head back in the sand .. explains a lot about what you are doing. It actually discredited you.

Stann


----------



## Fizz (May 11, 2010)

Terral said:


> Hi Fizzle:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



show us a picture of your A-3 and your missile ANYWHERE you fucking moron.
you are making the claim. where's your fucking picture?


----------



## Terral (May 12, 2010)

Hi Stan:



stannrodd said:


> ... You and I go back many years and up till now you've always been quite polite when we have exchanged views. I'd like to keep it that way ....



Who cares? Here is the deal: A LOT of Loyal Bushie/Obama DUPES come to my "AA77 DID NOT Crash At The Pentagon On 9/11" Topic to declare themselves absolute FOOLS. All you have to do is produce your pictures of AA77 crashed at the Pentagon and my OP Thesis is proven wrong. Just do it! Your problem is that nothing like that exists and everyone here knows it. 






This is a picture of the very location (West Wedge One Wall @Column Line 14) where many of you say a real 100-ton Jetliner crashed going 530 miles per hour. Right away you see NO 100-TON JETLINER!!!! 






I see plenty of army and navy personnel, but no signs of any crashed 100-ton Jetliner! Somebody tell us why you believe a real 100-ton Jetliner crashed at this location, besides "*Because George Bush and Karl Rove said so.*" Show us 'your' evidence! 






220 feet away we see this little hole in the rear C-ring wall that many of you say cuckoo was created by a 100-ton Jetliner going 530 miles per hour! 






And yet, two of these 6-ton engines did NOT pass through this standing C-ring Wall!!!! Go right ahead and explain how that is even possible from your Official Cover Story LIE perspective! 






The fact will always be that *NONE of you* confused can prove that AA77 crashed into the Pentagon using the evidence, because these pictures all say THAT NEVER HAPPENED. Period!

GL,

Terral


----------



## DiveCon (May 12, 2010)

Terral said:


> Hi Stan:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you are nothing but a CLOWN, you moronic dipshit


----------



## Terral (May 12, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> you are nothing but a CLOWN, you moronic dipshit






<< DiveConMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s2THs3oNooM]Diver Has NO Pics Of AA77 Crashed Anywhere! ;0)[/ame]

What a whiner,

GL,

Terral


----------



## DiveCon (May 12, 2010)

Terral said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > you are nothing but a CLOWN, you moronic dipshit
> ...


fuck off you delusional fucktard


----------



## Fizz (May 12, 2010)

Terral said:


> The fact will always be that *NONE of you* confused can prove that AA77 crashed into the Pentagon using the evidence, because these pictures all say THAT NEVER HAPPENED. Period!
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral



fucking moron. THE FUCKING BLACK BOXES FROM FLIGHT 77 WERE RECOVERED FROM THE CRASH SITE.

if you are truly seeking the truth then why dont you ever post pictures like this? fucking jackass!!


----------



## stannrodd (May 12, 2010)

Terral said:
			
		

> Here is the deal: A LOT of Loyal Bushie/Obama DUPES come to my "AA77 DID NOT Crash At The Pentagon On 9/11" Topic to declare themselves absolute FOOLS. All you have to do is produce your pictures of AA77 crashed at the Pentagon and my OP Thesis is proven wrong. Just do it! Your problem is that nothing like that exists and everyone here knows it.



Hang on a minute ... This is the topic right, .. which you authored, ..  correct ?

*" AA77 Did NOT Crash At The Pentagon On 9/11"* .. the burden is therefore upon you to show that what you purport is in fact true. 

For you to prove yourself correct .. it is you who must bring a convincing argument to the floor .. not the reader who has an open mind on the subject.

I have an open mind to the subject, and am prepared to look at all evidence and make a decision based on all the evidence. You do not have an open mind and have convinced yourself that you are correct.

I have presented a photograph taken on September 13th 2001, of what appears to be aircraft debris of some kind, from whatever the event was, .. which happened on September 11 2001 at the Pentagon.

You have ignored this evidence and will not, it seems, discuss it objectively. Instead you dodge the issue and change the subject to your own impressions and photographs of "your evidence".

This I take it means you are not interested in the photograph and the image it contains. It is a significant image and has some quite good detail .. if you could perhaps be bothered looking at the hi resolution image available at the website I have pointed you to.

Christophera does this same logic .. because steel core columns can't be seen in photos from 9/11 then a concrete core existed. It is Bullshit logic and is also bullshit as factual evidence.

I have shown you a picture of what could only be 757 wreckage if the official line is true, and you ignore it. 

I can see why you get labelled as a troofer.

If you can show that this piece is *not 757* then you have a good case .. if you cannot .. it doesn't imply A3 Skywarrior. It simply remains indeterminate. 

Remember this is your baby .. not mine. Own the burden you made the load.

Stann


----------



## Terral (May 13, 2010)

Hi Stan with Mr. Fizzle, DiveConMan and the Retired Idiot mentioned:



stannrodd said:


> Hang on a minute ... This is the topic right, .. which you authored, ..  correct?



Stan is stating the OBVIOUS without bringing us pictures or ANY EVIDENCE that AA77 crashed ANYWHERE!!!!!!!!! 



stannrodd said:


> *" AA77 Did NOT Crash At The Pentagon On 9/11"* .. the burden is therefore upon you to show that what you purport is in fact true.



The thesis, claims, EVIDENCE and conclusions (AA DID NOT Crash At The Pentagon On 9/11) all appear in the *Opening Post* of this Topic. Stan has the opportunity to PROVE me wrong by simply producing photographic evidence that *AA77 'DID' Crash At The Pentagon On 9/11*. Right? Of course! However, Stan comes to my Topics and *talks nonsense* cuckoo like Mr. Fizzle, the DiveConMan and the Retired Idiot, but NOBODY here has even bothered to post *their pictures *of the AA77 Jetliner Crash at the Pentagon! Why? That is simple: Nothing like that exists on this planet, because *that NEVER HAPPENED* (my thesis and conclusion).  



stannrodd said:


> For you to prove yourself correct .. it is you who must bring a convincing argument to the floor .. not the reader who has an open mind on the subject.



Go back to the Opening Post and try to prove something wrong, Or (better yet), accept *Terral's Challenge* (my Topic) and start your own discussion proving that AA77 Crashed Into The Pentagon using the evidence.

GL,

Terral


----------



## DiveCon (May 13, 2010)

Terral said:


> <delusional bullshit removed>
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral


seek out professional help, you SERIOUSLY need it


----------



## RetiredGySgt (May 13, 2010)

Terral said:


> Hi Stan with Mr. Fizzle, DiveConMan and the Retired Idiot mentioned:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In order for you to prove the plane did not crash there YOU must explain away all the dead bodies from the flight, all the debris from the flight, the black boxes from the aircraft all the witnesses that saw the aircraft and the radar track. Further you have to explain HOW the body parts, plane debris and black boxes GOT into the Pentagon. You just keep posting pictures and claiming no plane crashed that.

You have also failed to tell us what kind of missile makes the damage at the pentagon and leaves no trace of said missile. You have failed to provide us with a launch platform or who in fact launched it and from where.

YOU just keep posting pictures and claiming they prove what the obviously do not.


----------



## Terral (May 13, 2010)

Hi ConMan:



DiveCon said:


> seek out professional help, you SERIOUSLY need it



You are the guy saying that a real 100-ton Jetliner crashed into the Pentagon from the southwest on a 45-degree angle going 530 miles per hour!







However, we see light poles and construction trailers standing directly in that flight path! Therefore, DiveConMan cuckoo needs to seek professional help for being a Loyal Bushie/Obama DUPE ...






GL,

Terral


----------



## DiveCon (May 13, 2010)

Terral said:


> Hi ConMan:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what a fucking dipshit
that photo is not down the path of flight 77
why are you such a LIAR


----------



## Fizz (May 13, 2010)

Terral said:


> Hi Stan with Mr. Fizzle, DiveConMan and the Retired Idiot mentioned:
> 
> paranoid, delusional crap removed
> 
> Terral



let's remove the bullshit delusional crap and deal with facts.

1. the black boxes, which are airplane parts from flight 77, were recovered from the pentagon.

2. DNA from the passengers was recovered from the pentagon.

you have anything that refutes that?
you have any pictures of your A-3 or your missile?
i didnt think so...


----------



## Terral (May 13, 2010)

Hi Retired Guy:



RetiredGySgt said:


> In order for you to prove the plane did not crash there YOU must explain away all the dead bodies from the flight, all the debris from the flight, the black boxes from the aircraft all the witnesses that saw the aircraft and the radar track.



This *Inside Job* (What Happened On 9/11) was orchestrated by *a rogue element* (What Happened At The Pentagon) working *inside* the Bush Regime that controlled all the evidence! 






This is a picture taken on the left side of the 18-feet 3-inch second-story impact hole created at Column Line (CL) 14. A man can stand on top of that 'undamaged' green SUV and reach up to the second-story concrete slab elevation that remains very much intact! The temporary construction fence was thrown 'back' in our direction and the fence posts were uprooted and also thrown back in our direction. This is the very location where YOU say a real 100-ton Jetliner crashed going 530 miles per hour! However ...






... this little hole is all we see *just 220 feet away* (diagram) from the outer E-ring wall that measures just 8 to 10 feet! Mr. Retired Idiot can start explaining how 'his' 100-ton Jetliner going 530 miles per hour vanished into thin air BEFORE exiting this little hole into A/E Drive:






Okay hotshot: Where is your 100-ton Jetliner????? At 530 miles per hour cuckoo, your 100-ton Jetliner should have exited the C-ring Wall into A/E Drive in just .39 seconds, which NEVER happened! Do not try to sit there on you fat ass and declare to me that I must explain Bush's planted evidence, when you have NO PROOF whatsoever that AA77 crashed into the Pentagon on 9/11 or any other day!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JTJehfQkuyE]These Experts Also Say THAT NEVER HAPPENED[/ame]



RetiredGySgt said:


> Further you have to explain HOW the body parts, plane debris and black boxes GOT into the Pentagon. You just keep posting pictures and claiming no plane crashed that.



No sir. I have already proved that AA77 DID NOT Crash Into The Pentagon On 9/11 in the Opening Post of this Topic 'and' the Retired Idiot has NO REPLY. Either post your photographic evidence to support 'your' stupid theory, OR have the common sense to shut up!!!

GL,

Terral


----------



## Fizz (May 13, 2010)

all this crap was debunked already, jackass.

but explain again how the missile shockwave knocked over all the light poles but didnt blow out the glass in the car windows.....

that's one of my favorite bedtime stories!!!


----------



## DiveCon (May 13, 2010)

Fizz said:


> all this crap was debunked already, jackass.
> 
> but explain again how the missile shockwave knocked over all the light poles but didnt blow out the glass in the car windows.....
> 
> that's one of my favorite bedtime stories!!!


terral is just as delusional as chri$toFEARa and his invisicrete


----------



## stannrodd (May 13, 2010)

Terral said:
			
		

> Stan is stating the OBVIOUS without bringing us pictures or ANY EVIDENCE that AA77 crashed ANYWHERE!!!!!!!!!








I brought you a picture .. and you ignore it for fear of having your theory blown out of the water.

On the other hand it could bolster your theory .. but you *still* ignore it.

I have no intention of proving or disproving anything regarding Flight 77.. I simply share information and assist in shutting down disinformation where possible.

If you have found some irregularity with the Official line, then you should use all information useful to proving that irregularity. That would be a logical process don't you think.

Like I said when I posted the image, it is most often ignored. Why would that be Terral ??

Too dangerous .. is it ?

Is it planted debris (and a photo on a congresswoman's website !!!) .. that would be a bit odd wouldn't it. It's the only known source for that pic, being that it was taken during her visit to the Pentagon.

Perhaps Congresswoman Berkley is one of the perps ?? Perhaps it's a gift wrapped piece of useful information for CT's .. I don't know.

Is it that you may find your theory suddenly falls to pieces .. fess up Terral

I'd like to know why you won't discuss it .. but prefer instead, to avoid it .

Stann


----------



## Terral (May 14, 2010)

Hi Stan:



stannrodd said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We can agree that *'a plane' hit the Pentagon* (What Really Happened At The Pentagon), but a real 100-ton Jetliner ...






... has a 60-ton Frame, two 6-ton Rolls-Royce Engines, indestructible landing gear, more than 200 seats, massive wing sections and a 44-foot tall tail section. Stan is supposed to be proving that AA77 crashed into the Pentagon, but all he has is a little piece of debris from 'a plane' that is almost identical to the 'planted debris' found 250 feet away from the Empty Hole outside Shanksville!!!!

My Flight 93 Topic:






This is a picture of the EMPTY HOLE that shows no signs of any 100-ton jetliner! However, some 250 feet away in the woods the incompetent FBI found this ...

Flight 93 Fuselage Picture *<< Click here*.

Again, a real Boeing 757-200 Class Jetliner has a 60-ton Frame, two 6-ton Rolls-Royce Engines, so on and so forth 'and' these Loyal Bushie/Obama DUPES bring us a few pounds of evidence and completely ignore the facts surrounding the MISSING 100-tons of evidence!!!




stannrodd said:


> On the other hand it could bolster your theory .. but you *still* ignore it.
> 
> I have no intention of proving or disproving anything regarding Flight 77..



Oh really? Stan is once again stating the OBVIOUS fact that he has no pictures of AA77 crashed anywhere!






Stan's problem is that we have plenty of pictures taken at the Pentagon on 9/11 between *9:31:39 AM* (first explosion) and *10:15:16 AM* (E-Ring Roof Collapse = my Pentagon Timeline) clearly demonstrating that *NO 100-ton Jetliner crashed here!!!!*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JTJehfQkuyE"]All Of These Military/Aviation Experts Agree With Terral[/ame]



stannrodd said:


> If you have found some irregularity with the Official line, then you should use all information useful to proving that irregularity. That would be a logical process don't you think.



The difference between real 911Truthers (like me) and 911LIARS like Stan is that I 'do' have evidence to support my version of What Really Happened On 9/11. Stan can continue to embarrass himself like Mr. Fizzle, DiveConMan and the Retired Idiot if that blows air up his skirt ...

GL,

Terral


----------



## Fizz (May 14, 2010)

find any A-3 parts yet?
find any missile parts yet?
find anyone that saw an A-3 yet?
find anyone that saw a missile yet?

the black boxes from flight 77 were found at the crash scene. the DNA from the passengers and crew were found at the pentagon. people saw a boeing aircraft hit the pentagon. 

your silly claims of holes with airplane parts in it are empty, when we can see the airplane parts, do nothing to prove anything except your insanity. 

wow... this sure is a funny shaped rock in this empty hole!!


----------



## stannrodd (May 15, 2010)

Terral said:
			
		

> Stan can continue to embarrass himself like Mr. Fizzle, DiveConMan and the Retired Idiot if that blows air up his skirt ...



Hey you !  .. are you going to discuss that image of aircraft debris in that photo or not.

Avoiding a substanntial image for the sake of pushing your websites is a bit sick really.

You invite discussion and even invite photos .. but you won't discuss.

This sounds like the preacher routine .. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hthiLHVAMho]YouTube - Dusty Springfield - Son Of A Preacher Man (From "Live At The Royal Albert Hall")[/ame]

Sing a long while you compose your response to the image .. or failing that repeat your last post. Last post .. 

Stann


----------



## DiveCon (May 15, 2010)

stannrodd said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats all he does, keeps repeating the same debunked bullshit over and over


----------



## Terral (May 15, 2010)

Hi Stan:



stannrodd said:


> Hey you !  .. are you going to discuss that image of aircraft debris in that photo or not.



My name is *not* Glenn Beck!



stannrodd said:


> Avoiding a substanntial image for the sake of pushing your websites is a bit sick really.



I have about a dozen *"AA77/Pentagon 911Truth" Topics *posted on this fine USMB Board (pick one) and 'this' Topic proves beyond all doubt that "*AA77 DID NOT Crash At The Pentagon On 9/11*." If Stan has any evidence that AA77 *'Did' Crash *At The Pentagon On 9/11, this is the right Topic. Just *'quote >>' anything that appears off* in the Opening Post and show us your evidence! Thus far I see nothing from Stan or anyone proving that AA77 crashed ANYWHERE ...

Perhaps Stan wants to offer rebuttals to my explanation of the A-3 Skywarrior crashing into the Pentagon at exactly 9:36:27 AM from this Topic:

This Is What Happened At The Pentagon On 9/11

Again, *'quote >>' anything that appears wrong* and offer up 'your' conspiracy theory using whatever Stan calls credible evidence.

GL,

Terral


----------



## DiveCon (May 15, 2010)

Terral said:


> Hi Stan:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if flight AA77 didnt crash at the pentagon, where did it go?
and how come they found 757 parts all over the place and found remains of all the passengers INSIDE the pentagon????
you fucking moronic dipshits can NEVER answer that


----------



## stannrodd (May 15, 2010)

Terral said:
			
		

> My name is* not* Glen Beck



Who is Glen Beck ? Why would I care if you have a personality disorder ?

Now about this photo .. what do you think about it.






What do you suggest it might be .. and how did you ascertain that.

Fairly simple question .. should be fairly simple to answer .. then we can discuss other things.

Stann


----------



## stannrodd (May 17, 2010)

Here ya go .. maybe it's a hatch cover from this flying machine .. know what that machine is Terral ??

Have a guess. Maybe it's a hatch cover from some other flying machine .. have you checked it out .. do some real work. 

Stann


----------



## candycorn (May 17, 2010)

Seriously man, Terral is too far gone to know what a fucktard he is.  

The basic reason that we all know AA77 crashed into the Pentagon is this;

they--whoever they are--would not have hijacked a plane and not used it; 

Its the same reason we know bombs or thermite or whatever wasn't planted in the world trade center; they wouldn't have done it if they didn't need to do it--why hijack planes and plant bombs?  

The hurdle between common sense and twooferdom may as well be the distance between here and pluto.


----------



## DiveCon (May 17, 2010)

candycorn said:


> Seriously man, Terral is too far gone to know what a fucktard he is.
> 
> The basic reason that we all know AA77 crashed into the Pentagon is this;
> 
> ...


more like Alpha Centauri


----------



## Terral (May 17, 2010)

Hi Corn:



candycorn said:


> Seriously man, Terral is too far gone to know what a fucktard he is ...



Corn also has no pictures of AA77 crashed ANYWHERE. Every word presented in my OP is truth and nobody here can prove otherwise ...

GL,


Terral


----------



## DiveCon (May 17, 2010)

Terral said:


> Hi Corn:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


everyone has already proven otherwise, dipshit, 
you are so fucking delusional that you don't see it


----------



## Fizz (May 17, 2010)

Terral said:


> Hi Corn:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



its not up to her to prove your theory. thats your job. you failed miserably.


----------



## candycorn (May 17, 2010)

Fizz said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Corn:
> ...



The fact remains despite the attempts to divert and deny and delay....if AA77 didn't crash into the Pentagon on 9/11, that means that it was hijacked for no reason whatsoever.  Nobody would have ever done that or added that to their "todo" list.


----------



## Terral (May 18, 2010)

Hi Corn:



candycorn said:


> The fact remains despite the attempts to divert and deny and delay....



Just show us 'your' pictures of AA77 crashed at the Pentagon. Oh, that's right. None exist!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JTJehfQkuyE]AA77 DID NOT Crash At The Pentagon[/ame]

GL,

Terral


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 18, 2010)

Terral said:


> Hi Corn:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When you can explain how the black boxes got there along with all the identified pieces of AA77, and all the DNA evidence of the passengers and crew of AA77, then and only then will you have anything to say that is worth listening to.


----------



## gr0upthink (May 18, 2010)

anyone ever see 2 turbine holes in the wall? or the tail section damage on the wall?


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 18, 2010)

gr0upthink said:


> anyone ever see 2 turbine holes in the wall? or the tail section damage on the wall?



No need to see marks on a wall. We have the physical evidence I mentioned above.


----------



## Fizz (May 18, 2010)

Terral said:


> Hi Corn:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



its your baby, jackass. you are the one claiming it's impossible for the plane to have crashed there. well where is your proof? so far all you have is delusional rantings with no facts to back them up.

so where's the plane? YOU are making the claim it didnt crash at the pentagon. its up to YOU to prove it, moron.


----------



## candycorn (May 18, 2010)

At the end of the day, if you don't believe AA77 hit the Pentagon, you have to believe the plane was hijacked for absolutely no reason.  Who would do that?


----------



## DiveCon (May 18, 2010)

Terral said:


> Hi Corn:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you are as delusional as Chri$$tophera and his Invi$icrete


----------



## gr0upthink (May 19, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> gr0upthink said:
> 
> 
> > anyone ever see 2 turbine holes in the wall? or the tail section damage on the wall?
> ...



so it was magic?

no marks where the verical stabilizer would have impacted..

no markings where the turbines would have impacted...

no need to see the marks... it was magic.....


----------



## DiveCon (May 19, 2010)

gr0upthink said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > gr0upthink said:
> ...


actually, there were, but dipshits like you and terral wont ever admit it


----------



## gr0upthink (May 19, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> gr0upthink said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



wow....insults instead of proof....wow.. no dont post the pics of the damage on the pentagon wall from the vertical stabilizar.... dont show the 2 holes the turbines made....

just call me a dipshit.


----------



## DiveCon (May 19, 2010)

gr0upthink said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > gr0upthink said:
> ...


the proof has been posted ad infinitum, yet you fucking moronic dipshits wont accept it

i call you what you are


----------



## gr0upthink (May 19, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> gr0upthink said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



more insults...  no pictures of the vertical stabilizer damage photos..


----------



## DiveCon (May 19, 2010)

gr0upthink said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > gr0upthink said:
> ...


because dipshits like YOU will never accept the photos because they have been posted before and rejected
because you are fucking moronic dipshits
for me to post them again for you dipshits would mean i would believe that posting something that has been posted hundreds of times will suddenly make you change your mind and finally accept it
that would be the essence of insanity to do something over and over and expect a different result


----------



## Fizz (May 19, 2010)

gr0upthink said:


> wow....insults instead of proof....wow.. no dont post the pics of the damage on the pentagon wall from the vertical stabilizar.... dont show the 2 holes the turbines made....
> 
> just call me a dipshit.



you are making the claim there is no marks. show proof.


----------



## Terral (May 19, 2010)

Hi Fizz:



Fizz said:


> you are making the claim there is no marks. show proof.



This sounds funny coming from a Loyal Bushie/Obama DUPE 'claiming' that  AA77 crashed here:






We are looking at one of the best photographs of the Wedge One Column Line 14 Location that shows NO evidence of any crashed 100-ton Jetliner! The two windows to the left of the 18-feet 3-inch second-story hole are NOT even broken like the windows directly above on the third floor. Mr. Fizzle can start explaining why '*he*' cuckoo believes a real 100-ton Jetliner crashed here, when the evidence says that never happened!






This is another picture of the Wedge One E-Ring Wall that says NO 100-ton Jetliner crashed here!






Here is another photograph of the very location where Mr. Fizzle says AA77 crashed going 530 miles per hour! And yet, we have pictures of the North Tower ...






... showing the impact hole from 'wingtip to wingtip'!!!!






However, the Official Cover Story LIE says AA77 crashed into the Pentagon going 530 miles per hour from the 'southwest'!!! We can see construction trailers and plenty of standing light poles saying THAT NEVER HAPPENED!






We are looking inside the little 8-foot to 10-foot exit hole in the rear C-ring Wall that also says "NO" 100-ton Jetliner Crashed Here! Mr. Fizzle can explain WHY the 60-ton Titanium Frame ...






... and the two (2) six-ton Engines never passed through this wall that stands just 220 feet from the outer E-ring Wall!!!






This is a photograph of A/E Drive that runs between the C and D-Ring walls that also says "NO" 100-ton Jetliner Crashed Here! 

Okay, Mr. Fizzle: *Where is 'your' crashed AA77???* :0)

The guy has NO CASE and NO EVIDENCE to support 'his' Loyal Bushie/Obama LIES. Period!

GL,

Terral


----------



## gr0upthink (May 19, 2010)

just say the vertical stabilizer made no marks...why cant you say that?


----------



## DiveCon (May 19, 2010)

gr0upthink said:


> just say the vertical stabilizer made no marks...why cant you say that?


because it did, dipshit


----------



## DiveCon (May 19, 2010)

Terral said:


> <delusional BULLSHIT removed>
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral


null post


----------



## Fizz (May 19, 2010)

gr0upthink said:


> just say the vertical stabilizer made no marks...why cant you say that?


kinda looks like an airplane crash, huh?

why dont you twoofers ever post this picture? 





how about it terral? why dont you ever post this picture of the crash? group, you got a reason why you never show this one when you claim the tail made no marks?


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 19, 2010)

gr0upthink said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > gr0upthink said:
> ...




Yep , nothing but magic. You keep telling yourself that. And keep denying the physical proof that was recovered at the pentagon.


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 19, 2010)

Still waiting to hear about how the body parts of the passengers were smuggled into the area, along with black boxes and tons of debris from AA77. 

BTW the windows are something like 2 feet thick blast resistant. They did their job.


----------



## Fizz (May 19, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> Still waiting to hear about how the body parts of the passengers were smuggled into the area, along with black boxes and tons of debris from AA77.
> 
> BTW the windows are something like 2 feet thick blast resistant. They did their job.



the bodies were painted like an american airlines plane and flown into the pentagon by remote control.

hell, that makes as much sense as terral's stupid shit!!!


----------



## ThamesChase (May 24, 2010)

My oh my, both sides need to calm down a tad -- please, stop with the personal insults. That's addressed to both sides. They make children of you. 

And I believe someone referred to the Popular Mechanics (Owned by the Hearst family, known for "yellow journalism" and very much connected to the establishment) article about "9/11 conspiracy theories" as proof. As you have probably not seen the rebuttals, your mistake is understandable. Allow me to enlighten you on why calling that "debunking" article "proof" is absurd:
serendipity.li/wot/pop_mech/reply_to_popular_mechanics.htm
forum.prisonplanet.com/index.php?topic=3513.0
killtown.911review.org/flight77/debunking/popularmechanics.html
amazon.com/Debunking-11-Mechanics-Defenders-Conspiracy/dp/156656686X

The Popular-Mechanics piece was a perfect example of state-sponsored, establishment propaganda specifically designed to quell the average person's interest in the issue, by making it appear as if all of the "conspiracy theories" are easily debunked/refuted, when really, serious researchers generally agree that the Popular-Mechanics piece is, like Posner's "debunking" work on JFK "conspiracy theories", easily refuted itself. 

SFC Ollie said:



> along with black boxes and tons of debris from AA77.



"Tons of debris from AA77"? 

I have to dispute this. We were shown some pictures of metal, painted slabs from airplanes -- all of them were isolated and showed no signs of burn damage and the famous one appeared to move in every picture taken of it. This is not what I refer to as "credible evidence".

The 1962 NorthWoods plan contains this:



> The pilot and aircraft would then have disappeared.
> c. At precisely the same time that the aircraft was presumably shot down a submarine or small surface craft would disburse F-101 parts, parachute, etc.



And, if the argument that "People would have seen the planting of wreckage!" is employed, I'll have to return to my traditional counter-argument: If you've just witnessed a spectacular explosive event at the Pentagon, and believe that an aircraft was the cause, are you really going to have the presence of mind to be "suspicious" of an official/military-looking person placing a piece of wreckage on the ground? 

Furthermore, there were mysterious people masquerading as military/firefighter personnel who no one knew about and who were later suspected of being impostors. This is quite possibly the way in which evidence was tampered with and/or planted. 9/11 researcher "Shoestring" has an informative, well-sourced article about these strange episodes:
shoestring911.blogspot.com/2008/10/fake-firefighters-and-military.html

As for the black boxes, I'd like to remind you that two of the flight recorders were found at *4 AM* -- now, wouldn't it be easier to plant them then? There were surely less witnesses. Though, I will admit that this is nothing more than speculation.

What *isn't* speculation, however, is that two different official sources gave completely different locations where the flight data recorder (One of the two black boxes) were recovered:



> *Dick Bridges, a spokesman for Arlington County, Va. authorities*, told the Associated Press the voice recorder was damaged on the outside and the flight data recorder was charred in fires that broke out following the crash. But he said the FBI was still confident data can be retrieved from both.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


----------



## DiveCon (May 24, 2010)

oh shit, another one


----------



## ThamesChase (May 24, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> oh shit, another one



Hey there, DiveCon.

From your response, you don't seem to like me very much. Maybe we could debate the issues and come to an understanding as to why we hold the opinions we hold. I wouldn't call you a moronic sheep for believing that a 19-man terrorist cell carried out the attacks -- please don't imply that I'm some basement-dwelling, tinfoiler weirdo because I suspect involvement on the part of the fedeal government.

Let's face it -- if we just keep throwing internet memes around, along with cliches and brilliant retorts like "ur retarded!!", then there's no point in having a "Conspiracy Theories" forum, because every topic is going to turn into:
"They aren't telling us the truth about this, guys."
"You're a tinfoil hat fucker!"
"Fuck you! Nice trusting everything that comes out of an authority's mouth!"
"Go listen to Alex Jones, faggot!"
"Go listen to O'Reilly, you ignorant prick!"

Are we not above this? You'd think you were in a primary-grades school playground sometimes. Act like adults, folks.


----------



## eots (May 24, 2010)

Fizz said:


> gr0upthink said:
> 
> 
> > just say the vertical stabilizer made no marks...why cant you say that?
> ...



wtf are you talking about ?


----------



## eots (May 24, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> Still waiting to hear about how the body parts of the passengers were smuggled into the area, along with black boxes and tons of debris from AA77.
> 
> BTW the windows are something like 2 feet thick blast resistant. They did their job.



tons of debris ?..link ?,,,and there where no passenger bodies just claimed dna evidence.. the bodies are those of pentagon employees


----------



## eots (May 24, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> Still waiting to hear about how the body parts of the passengers were smuggled into the area, along with black boxes and tons of debris from AA77.
> 
> BTW the windows are something like 2 feet thick blast resistant. They did their job.



the windows are 2ft thick ?...link ?


----------



## DiveCon (May 24, 2010)

ThamesChase said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > oh shit, another one
> ...


nope, there is no debate with moronic fucking troofers


----------



## Fizz (May 25, 2010)

eots said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> > gr0upthink said:
> ...


its in english. what part dont you understand? too stoned again?


----------



## Fizz (May 25, 2010)

ThamesChase said:


> My oh my, both sides need to calm down a tad -- please, stop with the personal insults. That's addressed to both sides. They make children of you.
> 
> And I believe someone referred to the Popular Mechanics (Owned by the Hearst family, known for "yellow journalism" and very much connected to the establishment) article about "9/11 conspiracy theories" as proof. As you have probably not seen the rebuttals, your mistake is understandable. Allow me to enlighten you on why calling that "debunking" article "proof" is absurd:
> serendipity.li/wot/pop_mech/reply_to_popular_mechanics.htm
> ...



sorry..... but my eyes were getting glazed over after seeing all this previously debunked crap for the millionth time....

but do you ever get around to providing any physical evidence that something other than flight 77 crashed into the pentagon?

or do you just keep trying to connect obscure things david koresh to the pentagon crash in order to blame the government?


----------



## eots (May 25, 2010)

fizz said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > fizz said:
> ...



there is nothing in that picture but a ball of fire


----------



## Fizz (May 25, 2010)

eots said:


> fizz said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


really?

no pentagon? no light pole? no damage to the construction fence? no thick black smoke? no pentagon lawn? no damaged generator?

just a fireball, huh? and this fireball, which is the only thing in the picture according to you, just spontaneously appeared?


----------



## pans trogladyta (May 25, 2010)

I believe dawkins had the right phrase to describe you: " barking mad".


----------



## eots (May 25, 2010)

Fizz said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > fizz said:
> ...



there is nothing in that photo that shows evidence of where the engines ..wings and tail section impacted


----------



## kurtsprincess (May 25, 2010)

This might have already been answered, so forgive me if I'm asking anyone to repeat themselves, but it would seem to me that if someone says a plane didn't crash into the Pentagon, and it's obvious that some catastrophic event happened, the person asserting it wasn't a plane should have the burden to prove what caused the event.  

Therefore, if it wasn't AA77, then what was it?  And prove that it is what you say it is.  Not a theory, but hard evidence....eye witnesses, pictures, debris ..... anything to prove what you say it is.  Provide the same evidence to prove your theory that you are asking others to prove it was AA77.

What I find hard to believe is when anyone is asserting that the government "planted" evidence to prove it was AA77 ..... in my simple minded thought process, I would think that if the government had gone through so much hard work to pull off something of this magnitude, they would have "planted" more compelling evidence .... instead of leaving so much unanwered and subject to "conspiracy" theories.  Why not "plant" tons of evidence to support their coverup?  

And, I guess my last thought on this would be ........ who was the mastermind that thought this up, coordinated it, inspired so many people to go along with it and then have been able to make all those people (who participated in the murders) keep their mouths shut about it for almost a decade.  Fricking genius!!!


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 25, 2010)

Wow another new conspiracy nut case.

And I am still waiting on any physical evidence which can prove that the 911CR is wrong.

And ThamesChase, don't give us that same BS about how the Military ran the identification so it could lie BS. And when was the last time that pictures of murder victims were released before the investigations and normally the trials were over?

Now do any of you have any physical evidence which would stand up in court to present?

Didn't think so.


----------



## Fizz (May 25, 2010)

eots said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



thats not what you claimed, moron. you claimed the photo showed nothing but a fireball.

you lied.


----------



## Terral (May 25, 2010)

Hi Kurt:



kurtsprincess said:


> This might have already been answered, so forgive me if I'm asking anyone to repeat themselves, but it would seem to me that if someone says a plane didn't crash into the Pentagon, and it's obvious that some catastrophic event happened, the person asserting it wasn't a plane should have the burden to prove what caused the event.



Each of my 911Truth Topics include a '*thesis*' (my theory), '*claims*' (pointing to the thesis), '*evidentiary support*' (what "I" consider credible evidence) and '*conclusions*'. This particular 'topic' was started to present evidence that AA77 DID NOT Crash Into The Pentagon On 9/11. If you want to see "My Work" on *What Really Happened At The Pentagon*, then go to *'that' Topic* (here). 



kurtsprincess said:


> Therefore, if it wasn't AA77, then what was it?



The Pentagon was attacked at 9:31:39 AM by a Raytheon Hypersonic Missile (my Blog Entry) carrying *three (3) submunition bomblets* (my Blog Entry). The Pentagon was attacked the second time at 9:36:27 AM by the *retrofitted A-3 Skywarrior* that went 'BOOM' against the E-ring Wall striking the second-story concrete slab elevation at Column Line (CL) 11 to 15. Go to the appropriate Topic and 'quote >> something' and ask any questions you wish ...



kurtsprincess said:


> And prove that it is what you say it is.  Not a theory, but hard evidence....eye witnesses, pictures, debris ..... anything to prove what you say it is.  Provide the same evidence to prove your theory that you are asking others to prove it was AA77.



This is the* USMB "Conspiracy Theories" Forum* where registered members posts 'their' Conspiracy Theories ...



kurtsprincess said:


> What I find hard to believe is when anyone is asserting that the government "planted" evidence to prove it was AA77 ..... in my simple minded thought process, I would think that if the government had gone through so much hard work to pull off something of this magnitude, they would have "planted" more compelling evidence ....



We The Sheeple "are" *that STUPID* (see #7-10) ... 



kurtsprincess said:


> And, I guess my last thought on this would be ........ who was the mastermind that thought this up, coordinated it, inspired so many people to go along with it and then have been able to make all those people (who participated in the murders) keep their mouths shut about it for almost a decade.  Fricking genius!!!



Start with the "*House of Rothschild*." My "*What Really Happened On 9/11*" Topic is here. 

GL,

Terral


----------



## Gamolon (May 25, 2010)

Terral said:


> (what "I" consider credible evidence)



This is the key phrase here concerning ALL your bullshit. You aren't competent enough for us to consider ANYTHING you bring forth as "credible".

Just look at your H1N1 debacle in which you ADMITTED to falling for the hype. 

Go cry wolf somewhere else.


----------



## Fizz (May 25, 2010)

Terral said:


> ===delusional bullshit removed===



repeating the same fairy tale over and over again won't make it any less laughable. the fact that you call your fairy tale a "thesis" is absolutely hilarious!!! 

find any evidence of an A-3 hitting the pentagon yet?
find any evidence of a missile yet?
find any witnesses to either one yet?

i didnt think so.... 

will the next moron please stand up......


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 25, 2010)

And still no physical evidence.  

And waiting.......


----------



## hortysir (May 25, 2010)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Once again dumb ass.... How did all the dead people from flight 77 get IN the pentagon? How did all the debris from a 757 get IN the pentagon?
> 
> Have you ever seen an aircraft fly into a reinforced cement brick wall? It shreds itself to small pieces.
> 
> Once again for the truly slow and immensely stupid.... The bodies are there, the aircraft is there, the black boxes are there. How EXACTLY did the Government pull that off in under 2 hours?



Not to mention the scores of EMTs, Firefighters and other First Responders.

Who hushed up all these witnesses?
What was their price?
Better yet...What would be their motivation be for keeping this ridiculous secret of yours under wraps?


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 25, 2010)

hortysir said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Once again dumb ass.... How did all the dead people from flight 77 get IN the pentagon? How did all the debris from a 757 get IN the pentagon?
> ...



Don't you know? None of them paid any attention to details like pickup trucks unloading plane parts and scattering them around the grounds. Because they were just too busy looking at nothing to realize that there were a few hundred people there planting evidence.

These kooks are funny as hell.


----------



## kurtsprincess (May 25, 2010)

Terral said:


> Hi Kurt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well Terral .... first -- I am not Kurt....I am his Princess!  

Second - After reading everything you've posted about the Pentagon crash I tried to narrow it down to something I thought would help me understand what you are trying to do, however, because you cannot seem to summarize your theory into a couple of sentences with evidence I'm not really interested in hearing any more.  Good luck.


----------



## DiveCon (May 25, 2010)

kurtsprincess said:


> Well Terral .... first -- I am not Kurt....I am his Princess!
> 
> Second - After reading everything you've posted about the Pentagon crash I tried to narrow it down to something I thought would help me understand what you are trying to do, however, because you cannot seem to summarize your theory into a couple of sentences with evidence I'm not really interested in hearing any more.  Good luck.


and that is the typical response you will get from terral
just the same old debunked garbage over and over


----------



## Gamolon (May 26, 2010)

Terral,

In all honesty, what have you brought forth that you have been correct about? Why should we deem you a credible source of information when you haven't been correct about anything? 

Please remind us how many of your predictions have come true.

What was that? NONE?

You admit to falling for othe H1N1 hype and being wrong about it.

So please. Tell us WHY we should believe anything you say?


----------



## hortysir (May 26, 2010)

but..but...but......he has a youtube video!!!!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qAepgZ5iM5k]YouTube - Play him off, keyboard cat[/ame]


----------



## Terral (May 26, 2010)

Hi Gam:



Gamolon said:


> ... So please. Tell us WHY we should believe anything you say?



Just post '*your*' pictures of AA77 crashed at the Pentagon 'and' prove my OP Theory wrong - IF you can ...

Gam eek and Mr. Fizz cool and Ollie confused combined have *NEVER* seen a photograph of AA77 crashed ANYWHERE!!! And yet, they believe everything George Bush and Karl Rove say about the 9/11 Inside Job cuckoo.

GL,

Terral


----------



## DiveCon (May 26, 2010)

Terral said:


> Hi Gam:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dipshit, there have been HUNDREDS of photos shown to you
you wouldnt accept them then, what is there to convince me you would accept them NOW?
you are fucking delusional and seriously need professional help

also, pay your fucking child support you disgusting deadbeat


----------



## Gamolon (May 26, 2010)

Terral said:


> Hi Gam:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Avoided the question eh?

Please provide us with anything credible you have done. You have made a myriad of predictions, all with supposed "proof" and "evidence" you had found, and what? 

You've come up empty on every single one. 

Now you want us to believe your theories???? What a joke. You're theories are based on nothing more than blurry images you claim contain what you want them to contain. All speculation. Just like the WTC7 photo with the thermite cut beam you screwed up on. I've asked you questions about other claims you've made about the WTC7 photos and you blatantly didn't respond. You ran with your tail between your legs.

Now you want me/us to debate you on your Pentagon theory? All that will happen is that we will find mistakes in this theory, and based on your past, will fail to answer them and move on to another theory or prediction.

You're useless. Go away. When you provide us with something credible that you have gotten right for once in your life, maybe we'll talk. Until then, go piss up a rope. 

You're just another Christophera.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 26, 2010)

hortysir said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Once again dumb ass.... How did all the dead people from flight 77 get IN the pentagon? How did all the debris from a 757 get IN the pentagon?
> ...



see thats what you Bush dupes always do when you cant refute the evidence that an airliner did not slam into the pentagon.You evade it by asking questions.We dont claim to have ALL the answers.Those questions are the ones you should be asking the neocons in the Bush administration who pulled this off.You should be demanding that Bush,Cheney,and Rice and others be put under a lie detector and asked those questions and why they lied about so many other things.the only thing we know beyond a doubt is that an airliner did not slam into the pentagon since they have no evidence but fake parts that have been proven fake. The most experienced pilots have said that the evidence doesnt match that of an airliner.who you going to believe experienced air pilots or some corrupt government officials? get with the program.


----------



## DiveCon (May 26, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...


dipshit, you are a fucking moron
there are not enough "bush dupes" to support that everyone that disagrees with your delusional ranting to cover the number of people that think you guys are fucking morons


----------



## Gamolon (May 26, 2010)

Terral said:


> The second-story hole measures exactly 18-feet 3-inches and the windows above and to the left of the little hole are NOT even broken.
> 
> The second-story concrete slab remains very much intact and a man can stand on top of the undamaged green SUV and reach up to that elevation! There is simply no room for a real 40+ feet tall 100-ton Jetliner to crash here!



Know what Terral. I lied. Let's take just one of your claims and make you look like even more of an idiot than you already do.

Why are you using the "wheel to tail" dimensions of the plane? Why the wheels? Were the terrorists trying to land the plane so the wheels would have been down? 

Please tell us, using your "vast" knowledge, what are the dimensions of the fuselage of a 757?


----------



## Gamolon (May 26, 2010)

Also Terral, how wide was the hole in the pentagon on the first floor/level? How wide was the hole on the second floor/level?


----------



## Gamolon (May 26, 2010)

Terral said:


> The Official Cover Story LIE says that AA77 crashed into the Pentagon at a 45-degree angle from the southwest at 530 miles per hour, but this picture clearly shows standing light poles and construction trailers standing directly in that flight path!



Hey jackass. Why are you using a photo that shows the WRONG LIGHTPOLES???? Let's dissect that photo shall we. See the part of the "cloverleaf" in the lower left of the photo? See the parking lot directly to the right of the edge of that "cloverleaf"?

The flight path was down the center of the "cloverleaf" and over the LEFT side of that part of the "cloverleaf" which isn't even shown in the photo!!!!


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 26, 2010)

So basically when it comes to the OP statement " AA77 Did NOT Crash At The Pentagon On 9/11"

All indications and all the physical proof point to; Yes it did!


Got anything that actually proves it didn't? Maybe a live passenger?


----------



## Fizz (May 26, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> see thats what you Bush dupes always do when you cant refute the evidence that an airliner did not slam into the pentagon.



you never show any evidence, jackass. all you show is some fucking fairy tale or some stupid shit that's already been debunked.


----------



## Gamolon (May 26, 2010)

Fizz said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > see thats what you Bush dupes always do when you cant refute the evidence that an airliner did not slam into the pentagon.
> ...



I love how Terral's bootlickers support him even though he uses wrong evidence. 

_"Who's more foolish: The fool or the fool who follows him?"_ - Ben Kenobi.


----------



## candycorn (May 26, 2010)

Fizz said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > see thats what you Bush dupes always do when you cant refute the evidence that an airliner did not slam into the pentagon.
> ...



I feel sorry for rimjob; it must suck to have to take so much cock everyday.


----------



## DiveCon (May 26, 2010)

hey guys, i'm watching "enemy of the state" a Will Smith movie with Gene Hackman

in it the bad guys birthday was 9-11-40
the movie was released in 1998

that settles it, it HAD to be an inside job


----------



## hortysir (May 26, 2010)

Fizz said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Fizz said:
> ...


You mentioned the damaged fence......
The common span between chain link posts are 10-12 feet.
It appears that approx. 60-75 feet of chain link is downed on either side of the fireball.
I don't think a narrow-bodied missile would be able to knock that down like that.


----------



## Gamolon (May 26, 2010)

hortysir said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...





Terral tries to point out that the windows on either side of the impact hole are still intact which, in his mind, refutes a plane smashing into a building. 

How does that help his missile impact/explosion theory?

Not too bright is he?


----------



## stannrodd (May 26, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> hey guys, i'm watching "enemy of the state" a Will Smith movie with Gene Hackman
> 
> in it the bad guys birthday was 9-11-40
> the movie was released in 1998
> ...



Correct !!


----------



## Fizz (May 27, 2010)

Terral said:


> Hi Gam:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no jackass.... thats not how things work in the real world. YOU have a theory that goes against conventional thinking it is up to YOU to prove it. 

do you expect to claim the pentagon is made out of powdered donuts and then expect everyone else to prove you wrong? its not the way things work in the real world. (the world that people other than yourself live in).

YOU claim it was a missile so SHOW SOME FUCKING PROOF!!!

YOU claim it was an A-3 so SHOW SOME FUCKING PROOF!!!


----------



## Gamolon (May 27, 2010)

Hey Terral? Where are you? Why won't you comment on your mistakes? Are we running into the same thing you did with the mistakes I pointed out to you about your WTC7 bullshit?

Turn tail and run when you get your ass handed to you? Coward.

9/11 inside job, how does it feel when you find out the person whose ass you've been kissing has been using incorrect information to mislead people?


----------



## Gamolon (May 27, 2010)

Terral said:


> The Official Cover Story LIE says that AA77 crashed into the Pentagon at a 45-degree angle from the southwest at 530 miles per hour, but this picture clearly shows standing light poles and construction trailers standing directly in that flight path!



Eots? 9/11 inside job? Terral?

Is the above photo showing correct location of the flight path of the plane or not?


----------



## Terral (May 27, 2010)

Hi Gam:



Gamolon said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> > The Official Cover Story LIE says that AA77 crashed into the Pentagon at a 45-degree angle from the southwest at 530 miles per hour, but this picture clearly shows standing light poles and construction trailers standing directly in that flight path!
> ...



What's the matter, Gam? You also have *'no' pictures* of AA77 crashed ANYWHERE???

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s2THs3oNooM]Loyal Bushie/Obama DUPES!!!![/ame]

GL,

Terral


----------



## DiveCon (May 27, 2010)

Terral said:


> Hi Gam:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey dipshit, where are your pics of an A-3?
there have been TONS of pics of flight 77
you are just too fucking moronically STUPID to realize it


----------



## Gamolon (May 27, 2010)

Terral said:


> Hi Gam:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What's the matter Terral? Having a hard time with someone dissecting your theory piece by piece and showing you all the fuckups you've made?



Answer the question coward. Did you screw up claiming the above photo shows the actual flightpath of the plane when in fact it flew to the left of that area?

Are you man enough to admit it?


----------



## Fizz (May 27, 2010)

Terral said:


> What's the matter, Gam? You also have *'no' pictures* of AA77 crashed ANYWHERE???
> 
> 
> Terral



whats the matter chickenshit deadbeat dad?

you just showed us all a picture and its been proven that it isnt what you claimed it was. the picture does NOT show the light poles in the way of the flight path.

you want to be a man and own up to your mistake or do you want to continue to LIE and post your delusional bullshit??


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 27, 2010)

All Pictures of Aircraft debris taken at the pentagon after the attack and all show debris from AA77, even though we know you do not believe this physical proof.

But it's more than you've got......


----------



## gr0upthink (May 30, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> All Pictures of Aircraft debris taken at the pentagon after the attack and all show debris from AA77, even though we know you do not believe this physical proof.
> 
> But it's more than you've got......



you matched all the serial numbers to a maintanance data sheets you stupid cocksucker.


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 30, 2010)

gr0upthink said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > All Pictures of Aircraft debris taken at the pentagon after the attack and all show debris from AA77, even though we know you do not believe this physical proof.
> ...



I'm sure the investigating authority thought of that. Dumb ass.


----------



## Fizz (May 30, 2010)

gr0upthink said:


> you matched all the serial numbers to a maintanance data sheets you stupid cocksucker.



find any pieces of a missile or an A3 or whatever-the-fuck-is-popular-today that hit the pentagon?

you wanted evidence, jackass. he posted pictures. WHAT THE FUCK HAVE YOU GOT?!!!

nothing at all.... just your dick in your hand....


----------



## Mad Scientist (May 30, 2010)

Terral said:


> Greetings to All Blah blah blah, massive amount of B.S. I've already posted and been debunked by other posters ad nauseum)


Whenever Terral starts a post with "Greetings to all" (which is all the time) I imagine it in the computer voice from that movie "War Games":

"Greetings Professor Falken"

[youtube]ecPeSmF_ikc[/youtube]


----------



## DiveCon (May 30, 2010)

Mad Scientist said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> > Greetings to All Blah blah blah, massive amount of B.S. I've already posted and been debunked by other posters ad nauseum)
> ...


ROFLMAO 

the one thing that brings the left, right and center together, making fun of conspiracy nutters(especially 9/11 troofer morons)


----------



## candycorn (May 31, 2010)

At the end of the day, if you don't believe AA77 hit the Pentagon; you have to believe it was hi-jacked for no reason at all.


----------



## Gamolon (Jun 7, 2010)

Gamolon said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Gam:
> ...



Once again Terral runs away like a coward and can't admit he screwed up yet again. You're becoming more and more like Christophera.

Where are all your ass-kissing supporters like eots and 9/11 inside job?


----------



## candycorn (Jun 8, 2010)

I wonder if Terral is man enough to admit that if he is right (no chance of that happening), AA77 was hijacked for no reason whatsoever.


----------



## geauxtohell (Jun 8, 2010)

candycorn said:


> I wonder if Terral is man enough to admit that if he is right (no chance of that happening), AA77 was hijacked for no reason whatsoever.



No.  Wanna know why?

Because you are Cuntycorn.

So there.


----------



## DiveCon (Jun 8, 2010)

geauxtohell said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if Terral is man enough to admit that if he is right (no chance of that happening), AA77 was hijacked for no reason whatsoever.
> ...


naw, thats Id-Eots that does that
never seen terral do that


----------



## geauxtohell (Jun 8, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Oh damn.  I am getting my loons mixed up.

Okay, I am back on track now.

You know what I think is hilarious about EOTS?  He rails about the dangers of pharmaceuticals and at the same time his avatar is a picture of him driving with a huge fucking spliff in his hands.  How is that for irony?

Don't get me wrong, I think MJ should be legal, but driving stoned is much more hazardous to anyone's health than the evils of "Big Pharma".


----------



## DiveCon (Jun 8, 2010)

geauxtohell said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > geauxtohell said:
> ...


i kinda agree on MJ, its no worse for you than tobacco or alcohol, regulate it the same way

and EOTS is delusional


----------



## gr0upthink (Jun 9, 2010)

you trolls ever find any damage the vertical stabalizer made?   didnt think so...


you guys are pathetic.....and the old fart who posted a picture of a fireball as proof aa77 hit the pentagon was classic!!


----------



## eots (Jun 9, 2010)

geauxtohell said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > geauxtohell said:
> ...



its a cigarette moron...and comparing weed to dangers and misuse neroleptic drugs is completely irrational


----------



## eots (Jun 9, 2010)

gr0upthink said:


> you trolls ever find any damage the vertical stabalizer made?   didnt think so...
> 
> 
> you guys are pathetic.....and the old fart who posted a picture of a fireball as proof aa77 hit the pentagon was classic!!



no of course they have not


----------



## DiveCon (Jun 9, 2010)

gr0upthink said:


> you trolls ever find any damage the vertical stabalizer made?   didnt think so...
> 
> 
> you guys are pathetic.....and the old fart who posted a picture of a fireball as proof aa77 hit the pentagon was classic!!


only dipshits like you think there wasnt any


----------



## DiveCon (Jun 9, 2010)

eots said:


> gr0upthink said:
> 
> 
> > you trolls ever find any damage the vertical stabalizer made?   didnt think so...
> ...


its been done, only you fucking morons wont admit it


----------



## Fizz (Jun 9, 2010)

gr0upthink said:


> you trolls ever find any damage the vertical stabalizer made?   didnt think so...
> 
> 
> you guys are pathetic.....and the old fart who posted a picture of a fireball as proof aa77 hit the pentagon was classic!!



you ever find a picture of the undamaged portion of the pentagon above the main point of impact?


----------



## Gamolon (Jun 9, 2010)

eots said:


> gr0upthink said:
> 
> 
> > you trolls ever find any damage the vertical stabalizer made?   didnt think so...
> ...



Ah yes. One of the main Terral bootlickers returns. How is it that you can support your ring leader when it suits you, but when incorrect data comes to light (Terral's incorrect identification of the wrong light pole area at the Pentagon) you disappear and have no comment?

Typical.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 9, 2010)

Still waiting to see physical proof that anything other than AA77 hit the pentagon.

Haven't seen it yet. In fact I suspect I never will.


----------

